# Smoking Brie etc



## ak1

I'm curious, has any one tried cold smoking  Brie, Camembert or any other soft cheese.


----------



## mballi3011

Let me start with I haven't smoked any cheeses yet but I have seen here that alot of folks like to smoke cheese and I will soon enough. I don't know if you can smoke soft cheeses for they are already soft and it wouldn't take much to melt them the rest of the way.


----------



## jirodriguez

I have not smoked Brie... but for the holidays I take a small wheel of Brie, top it with roasted hazelnuts, then wrap it in puff pastry dough and bake it! Ooey, gooey, goodness on a cracker! Now I imagine you could cook it in a smoker for a bit and it would be out of this world!


----------



## ak1

I'm thinking more along the lines of a cold smoke so that the rind would pick up some colour and/or flavour. I don't want to heat the cheese up.


I think what I'll do is grab a wheel & see what happens.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## irishteabear

Yes, smoked brie is really good.  I did one before and posted it but it's since disappeared.  If you've never smoked cheese before remember it has to rest for a week or two to allow the smoke to permeate through the whole thing.


----------



## smokin oregon

brie is pretty much the only cheese we smoke...  we use the entire wheel and smoke up to ten each session.  costco sells president brie for $6 and 4 pans of cherry or alder do a good job.  one key is to not smoke a cut wheel, only intact cheeses.  they will swell like a loaf of bread but shrink back when cooled down.  nice gifts and great sliced with apple or pears.  enjoy


----------



## walnuts

Yes, I cold smoke cheese. Brie, Camembert, Cheddar and Stilton. You need to do it when the ambient temperature is below 10C and only Cold smoke! I put the softer cheeses on a Take-away lid and smoke for 12 to 24 hours with a gentle smoke, any more tends to dry out the soft cheese and make it chewey, and does not increase the flavour, Butter can be Cold smoked the same way with great resultsafter 12 hours. As with any cheese when you take it out of the smoker wrap it in Cling-film and refrigerate for 24 hours to mature the smoke flavour evenly through the cheese.


----------



## Kevan Alderman

I regularly cold smoke Brie, Cheddar, Stilton & Goats Cheese, Even to the point of supplying my local Restuarant with cheeses, The chef pan roasts it wrapped in prosciutto and served with an onion chutney, the Goats cheese tastes wonderful, different flavours come through as you eat it. I buy all the cheeses are bought from Costo


----------

